# Thun Switzerland 2014 canceled :(



## polyantha (Oct 1, 2013)

Hi everyone

The Orchid Expo Thun Switzerland takes place every two years. But in 2014 there will be no Expo 

I know that we have very few members from Switzerland here on ST. I thought that some of us could make a excursion to an interesting nursery.

There is for example the well known "Luzerner Garten". I have to mention Ernst Gunzenhauser and his nursery in Gelterkinden. He is well known for his high quality Paphs and he is/was very active at the SOG and he has many awarded plants in his greenhouse.
There are also some other nice people like Mr. and Mrs. Rusterholz from Neerach. (neeri-orchids.ch)

Just write a comment if you are interested. :rollhappy:


----------



## Dido (Oct 2, 2013)

Why you dont drive up to the show comming in spring in Ulm. 

This one is every 2 years too, but I really like it...

Cannot wait till she will be.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Oct 2, 2013)

And there's the Orchidarium in Prangins (VD). orchidarium.ch


----------



## hchan (Jan 26, 2014)

I've noticed this a little late, but I'm in Switzerland also at the moment. Was looking to see when the next big orchid show might be and saw this... So is there a show here at all this year? There seems to be something on at Luzern is that right?


----------

